# First Acoustic Guitar Amp



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Picked up this Traynor Acoustic Master Standard amp today at the local L&M.

I have seen several of these in the past, but the price this time just seemed very fair for what it offers.

Got home, plugged it in, and every acoustic that I plug into it just makes me smile. This just might be the best guitar related purchase that I have ever made. It makes me want to play an acoustic.

Straight into the amp, or with a little onboard effects, I am impressed.

Going to have to dig a microphone out and give that scary scenario a go.

Honestly, this amp makes me love my acoustics.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! I have the older version of this am (burgundy/wheat) and I still love it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I had the older version and traded it for something I can't even remember. Really good amp, really good variety of tones, and worked superbly for mandolin and fiddle as well as guitar. 

Don't deal yours, you'll miss it.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The amp cleaned up nicely with an old wash cloth, hot water, and a little dish soap. It is in really nice shape, with only a few minor scuffs that you would really have to look for.

I have tried it several rooms, and really like it in all but the basement. Too many hard surfaces, or something. I don't have that issue with my electric guitar amps in that room. I'm keeping this amp upstairs, where it will get more use. I am curious how this one will work outdoors.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! When I play outdoors, I use my acoustic amp as my monitor and plugged into a mixer.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Acoustic guitar amps are really handy. You can use it as a full range speaker with a modeller and favourite electric too.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice amp.

I have the Traynor AM 225 acoustic amp - sounds good but it weighs a lot.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I got a Fishman Loudbox Mini for a really good price because a previous owner's cat enjoyed it more than he did. lol


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Tone Chaser said:


> Straight into the amp, or with a little onboard effects, I am impressed.
> 
> Going to have to dig a microphone out and give that scary scenario a go.
> 
> ...


So you haven't run it through the fishman in your photo?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Doug Gifford said:


> So you haven't run it through the fishman in your photo?


yes I did in channel 1, and kind of quickly found the EQ settings redundant. Trying to reinterpret what I thought I learned or knew, and having too many eq settings on the amp, the Fishman, and the controls on the guitar EQ.

I need to try it in channel 2, set up the ABY pedal between both channels, and tweak.

The imaging that the Fishman unit provides through this amp is different with regards to the mix required, compared to using my GK 250ML, the Princeton RI, or my studio monitors.

Basically too many choices, to noodle through. Where less of the images sounded really good through a PRRI, many, many more sounded like a better fit with the acoustic amp, while still in channel 1. I expect the use of channel 2 with the Fishman unit to be even more useful. Time will tell.

When I first put the Fishman into the mix, I kind of had the immediate thought of not needing it for the extra EQ controls, with exception of the compressor. That threw me off with regards to what I thought I knew about using the Fishman unit.

New learning curve in progress. I need to settle down to one guitar at a time, and determine what I think needs to be done. The amp on its own has 16 effects, and the ability to modify with two knobs. The amp has plenty of features and settings on its own to keep me busy learning.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Acoustic guitar amps are really handy. You can use it as a full range speaker with a modeller and favourite electric too.


Thanks for the insight. I didn’t get that far in my thinking. I will have to try that sometime.

I read that there is an emulated overdriven tube amp setting on this amp in the effects section.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Wardo said:


> Nice amp.
> 
> I have the Traynor AM 225 acoustic amp - sounds good but it weighs a lot.


I believe Traynor makes a good product utilizing quality in the cab construction and overall components. That’s why it’s heavier. I would have considered the unit you have, if there was one there.

I was considering smaller, lighter amps from other manufacturers, but with smaller comes mono vs. stereo, less power, but perhaps newer features like Bluetooth. Also less effects. The slight penalty in weight and size can easily be overlooked for durability, features, price point used, etc. It is my first time getting into using an acoustic amp. I sold my sound system about 10 years ago. I used to use that for playing acoustic. Overkill when you are not gigging.

Also most of the used acoustic amps that I looked at were cosmetically chewed up from being in use. Considering my Traynor might have been a rental, it is in really nice condition. Perhaps it was a trade in.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Tone Chaser said:


> New learning curve in progress. I need to settle down to one guitar at a time, and determine what I think needs to be done. The amp on its own has 16 effects, and the ability to modify with two knobs. The amp has plenty of features and settings on its own to keep me busy learning.


*Do post your updates as you work through the new am*p. I just picked up a Traynor AM Custom at the L&M Blowout sale. Lots of knobs and inputs. Spent a couple of hours trying to figure out the best setup for my Godin A6 Ultra - two outputs one for piezo and one magnetic. Still can't say I've got it right but it sounds pretty sweet so far.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I reread the Fishman Aura instructions and will try to apply the information to use with this acoustic amp. I had the Aura settings pushed a little too much, in an attempt to use it with some of my tube amps. Input gains, or gain knobs on amps meant for electric guitars, had me used to dialing things in a little different.

I also read the instructions for the amp. I should be able to use the Aura in channel one, but set the EQ flat on either the amp, or the pedal. I had the amp set up sounding pretty sweet, then added the Aura. I also used EQ, mix and compression settings that sounded better with my PRRI, or Mesa 5 25 plus. I now have a clearer idea what my target for image mix should be with a true acoustic amp. Reading and remembering the instructions should make a difference.

Reading instructions, silly me!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@BlueRocker , I think almost any acoustic can be tweaked to sound pretty damn impressive with just the Traynor amp.

My Alvarez Artist sounded absolutely crappy through most of my tube amps. To the point where I felt something was really wrong with the pickup, or electronics. Maybe there still is. The other three acoustic guitars sounded OK through tube amps, better through my solid state GK250ML, but drastically better through the acoustic amp. The Alvarez Artist has the playability potential, but is quieter, duller, not quite right through a tube amp. It is amazingly, and drastically improved through the Traynor. I don’t know the pickup type, other than it is passive, and someone messed with the wiring. It seems to be my favourite, lending itself into being extremely easy to play aggressively, expressively, with great tone through this Traynor amp. My POS Chinese Fender Telecoustic, is surprisingly a dynamic, expressive, powerhouse guitar through this amp. It is active Fishman equipped. The other guitars are an active L.R. Baggs equipped Tacoma dreadnaught, and my 1984 K. Yairi, with a passive factory setup.

All the different pickup systems may not jive well with the Fishman Aura, as per what the instructions say. My past experience was with the Aura is recent and not with an acoustic amp. I need to spend considerable time with each guitar to see if they are suited to the Aura pedal and acoustic amp combined.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Sounds like the Aura might not be totally necessary. After some messing about, I think I've settled into using channel 1 with the blended output from the guitar, a little reverb, and the EQ flat on the amp. Set pickup output balance and EQ on the guitar. Need to fight the urge to put the piezo output on "11" - it sounds best at about 50% blended with the humbucker on the A6.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I made some time to get analytical today. I chose the previous best sounding rooms in the house and both active electronics guitars. I got out one of the ABY pedals and some cables.

The goal was to see how real I can get the combined amp and guitar to sound to the guitar unplugged, then pushed in stages.

First up was the Tacoma Roadking RM6C dreadnaught, paisley sound hole in the upper bout, with active L.R. Baggs.

Both amp channels set flat for EQ, gain at noon, master volume between 10 and 11 o’clock.

The guitar settings were at the mid point settings, including volume.

Immediately I now realized that the gain is significantly lower on channel two. The ABY pedal made that easy to hear. Increasing gain on channel two dimed doesn’t get unity. Channel one is the clear tone shaping winner, but channel two can be tweaked to acceptable.

The Tacoma can easily be blended from no amplification, to whatever pleases amped and beyond. It can sound very near identical with minor tweaks depending on volume. I am happy to learn this.

Next I put a foot switch in the amp to control the effects. It helped to learn what clean truly is vs. various setting effects settings and parameters.

Everything set to where I started, but now I introduced the Fishman Aura imaging pedal, set to mid point detents on EQ, volume noon, no compression. I set the Aura to Dreadnaught, and blended from full guitar pickup to full image. The sweet spot is as per instructions between 10 to noon. The enhanced image is of various dreadnaughts comprised of specific tone woods, with several high end microphones, and placements. Minor tweaks in EQ, gain on the amp and guitar were tried, compression rolled in. I wish that I had better guitars to try this kind of thing with. It can be beneficial, if you are looking for a particular sound. My random experimentation on my first day and posts, were significantly bested.

I next repeated everything with the Fishman equipped Fender Telecoustic. Great care in EQ settings is required to keep the piezoelectric effect from getting out of hand. If you like piezo, you can easily and extremely amp that up. I was looking for getting as close to real acoustic guitar tone as possible, and that was the main reason for buying the Fishman Aura to begin with. However, the Aura is supposed to be used with a certain Fishman pickup, and set to the guitar you are actually playing. If you are playing a dreadnaught, set it to one of the dreadnaught images.

Surprisingly, the Fishman equipped Telecoustic, does an admirable attempt to properly interact with the Aura pedal in most acoustic guitar settings, if you take the time to tweak out the piezo, or at least minimize it.

I am content, and looking forward to more experimentation. It was a pretty good afternoon.


----------

